
Hexagonal Cross Stitch - ink_13
http://isohedral.ca/hexagonal-cross-stitch/
======
isohedral
Hi Hackers! Thanks for your interest. The site is back up now, but
unpredictably so if traffic spikes again. In the meantime, here's a stable
link to a saved PDF of the page:
[https://cs.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/hcs.pdf](https://cs.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/hcs.pdf).

------
swimfar
I like these kinds of scientific/mathematic explorations that relate to craft.
The article on mad weave also sounds interesting (unfortunately it's not open
access).

The site seems to be overloaded, but there's a Google cache available:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oCEyfys...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oCEyfysa0XMJ:isohedral.ca/hexagonal-
cross-stitch/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
adjagu
Google Cache returned a 404 for me, but I was able to locate this on the
Wayback Machine:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190325003050/http://isohedral....](https://web.archive.org/web/20190325003050/http://isohedral.ca/hexagonal-
cross-stitch/)

------
metaphor
It's strange to think that with all the research that has gone into 2D weave
patterns, I have yet to see any real application of it come out of the PCB
dielectric industry.

------
zokier
One nice aspect of the Shepard sampler is how she uses the same base pattern
for all the tiles, which makes the differences between the symmetries very
clear even to layman such as me.

~~~
isohedral
Yeah, in the end I decided that I didn't have the time or experience to design
a single unified theme for the whole piece. To some extent I also don't really
have enough resolution in my grid -- some symmetry groups might not have ended
up with very many translations of the motif.

------
pontifier
The closeup picture of the open hexagonal weave fabric looks eerily similar to
a design I cut into the flywheel of a (rejected) battlebot I built.

I intended each straight section to act like a tension element, and a tri-
axial pattern with large open hexagonal holes seemed to me to be the most
efficient design.

[https://youtu.be/5mnNPMfzap0](https://youtu.be/5mnNPMfzap0)

